# Code red drop away rest



## LordV8R (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I and my wife are new to archery. Her and I both have the Diamond Infinite Edge and the rest that comes on it is cheesy at best. I was looking at these online and love how simple they are. I will be buying two of these as soon as I can.


----------



## clarkmac1985 (Dec 31, 2013)

so when you use your thumb to cock the rest into the up position do you have to hold it there or does it stay when you remove your thumb?


----------



## hhuricane (Oct 3, 2014)

It locks in position. Just like cocking a pistol.


----------



## Isaiah_13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Only drop away rest I will use. Can't beat a code red by ripcord!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

What happens when at full draw & have to let down, does it stay up like the QAD rest or does it drop?


----------



## hhuricane (Oct 3, 2014)

It will drop down.


----------



## pa_bowhunter84 (Dec 29, 2010)

It will drop yes but if you buy the new ones they come with a launch pad that catches the arrow and eliminates noise.
The Code Red is the best drop away and reasonably priced compared to the $175+ you pay for the QAD.
They also offer it in Mathews Lost camo which is nice for Mathews shooters!


----------



## CrabDaddy (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking for just this thread! QAD rest has quite a following, but pricey. Saw the Code Red and wondered what the difference was. So far, the only difference I see is that it drops away when you let off a draw. Anything else? Any difference in quality?


----------



## tommignon (Aug 13, 2013)

I've had the code red for two years and it worked great. I had my bow stolen and just purchased the new ripcord ace. Micro adjustable and the cord is on the outside. Those were my only complaints on the original. I've shot about 50 arrows through it and it works great. 
Oh yeah it also will stay up now when you let down.


----------



## BC33 (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a friend that has a code red and it functions great. I told him I didn't like that it falls down when you let down without shooting, and he agreed. He shot a buck this year that required him to let down three separate times, and he said it was difficult to make sure the arrow didn't make any noise. He's switching to a qad hdx.


----------



## martin5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Solid rest, thanks for the review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

